# Outback Circle Of Life



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, the Outback is gone but it stayed in the family....Outbackgeorgia just bought our 06 25rs-s so I would like to congratulate Dave and Linda on the purchase. It was hard to see it go but I am glad they have it and I'm sure we'll be back in business before too long camping at a rally with them. It is a great TT and I'm sure you will enjoy it as we have.

Congrats again guys and good to see you both today (or the three of you I should say as Bianca is one of the family







).

Ernie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

to Outbackgeorgia! 

Enjoy your new 25rss, so glad she got to stay in the family!
Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Outbackgeoriga,

Congrats on your new trailer. Another Outbacker!

Tidefan, congrats on selling.

Mark


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrats Dave and Linda on your new Outback.














I already knew the deal was in the works, Ernie told me a couple of days ago but made me promise not to tell anyone until the deal was done.







I know you all will have some great adventures in it. Can't wait to see it at the spring rally.

OK Ernie, now you can start looking at bigger trucks and a bigger Outback, with that growing family of yours.







I think Jamie has got an eye on one of them bunk house 5'er.









Leon


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

[quote name='mswalt' date='Mar 10 2007, 04:48 PM' post='196248']
Outbackgeoriga,

Congrats on your new trailer. Another Outbacker!

For him it's not another Outbacker...It's another Outback..He still has a 21 at home that will make someone a great TT soon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

ok ernie, i hate to see you sell it.
what are you going to do at the summer rally?

dont wait too long to get that new 5th wheel.

dave what will you do with all that space you have now?

lamar


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Outbackgeorgia on the 25RSS
And Congrats Tidefan on selling it to them

Don


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> ok ernie, i hate to see you sell it.
> what are you going to do at the summer rally?
> 
> dont wait too long to get that new 5th wheel.
> ...


We're actually still coming. We're gonna rent a condo or something close by and make the potlucks and a night or 2 of visiting.









As for another camper....We'll absolutley get another one and will be trying to decide on the best time. I hope to have a place to keep it other than the storage facility by the time we get one.

See you in June.

Ernie


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone,
I did get a comittment from Ernie that they would still be at Topsail!

We took Bianca to inspect the Outback and provide security while we were hitching up!

We made it back from Huntspatch to Alpharetta with no problems.
I didn't even have to adjust the hitch as the Tahoe and Durango heigth is exaclty the same.

Lamar, we have lots of space now, but it is in different places!
The 25 is awesome, Brian has his space already chosen.
Linda is planning on another dog or two and renting some teenagers so the space will not go to waste!

There are some differences we will get used to, such as the Microwave and range hood sepatate (out 2003 has them integrated), the cabilet and shelf but no window in the rear slide. A ceramic toilet! Wow!
Love a sound system that works with integral speakers no less and two TV's. Two doors.
No shelving in the bunk area and no outside shower. (That will be east to fix)
For those who are curious, yes I am getting another TV. The Durango towed the 25RS-S just fine, but it is EMPTY!

So I am still looking for a new Durango Hemi Limited with 3.92 gears, which is hard to find, so we may end up with a Tahoe or Expedition before Topsail.

P.S. the 21RS is for sale, I have one on the waiting list.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Congrads on your new outback. An expedition should tow a 25 with no problems. I pull a 27RSDS with little problems (Loaded). Hope to see you in Georgia next week.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on the sale and purchase of the Outback.















Gotta love when it works out for both parties

Thor


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad things worked out, but SO SAD














to see Ernie and Jamie without their OB!! Ernie, just WHAT is AJ gonna say now??? Remember what trouble you got into last time with him??















Darlene


----------

